# Is this a amano shrimp???



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

It is same size of adult female cherry shrimp and it is already saddle. 

The reason I am asking is that it is currently in my cherry shrimp tank and I don't want it to interbreed with my cherry. 

I had amano shrimp before and they were 2x or 3x bigger than adult cherry, and I am not sure what kind of shrimp is it. it does look like a wile shrimp ???


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The photos are too blurry to see the patterning typical of an amano. However, if the eggs are spherical and the same size as a cherry shrimp's eggs, then it's not an amano. Amano eggs are much smaller and more numerous.


----------



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

infolific said:


> The photos are too blurry to see the patterning typical of an amano. However, if the eggs are spherical and the same size as a cherry shrimp's eggs, then it's not an amano. Amano eggs are much smaller and more numerous.



I just removed him and took another picture, please let me know


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The eggs don't look like amano eggs so I'd say not an amano.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Your last pic looks more like a ghost shrimp.


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

They are a wild grade cherry shrimp! A beautiful little lady


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

*↑*+1


----------

